# Mains connection for winter storage



## morr (Jun 30, 2009)

As a newcomer to motorhoming (bought 2003 Dethleffs Advantage this summer) I have a basic query for which I cant find guidance in any of my various manuals. With winter now on us I am looking to store my motorhome on my drive with water drained down etc but would like to keep 240v connection to household mains kept on so that batteries are kept charged and I can run a small 500w oil type electric heater in the van to keep it aired by keeping it on the frost setting (comes on at 5C). This has been suggested by a friend but I cannot find confirmation anywhere in any manual that it is possible to leave 240v connected for extended time during winter period. I intend to take van for run at least ever 4 weeks during winter period. Is this a practical method of storage or am I missing a fundamental problem such as damage to the charger mechanism or the batteries themselves??


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Mine is always plugged into mains when at home.
Never had a problem

Alan H


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi morr

You can leave your M/H hooked up to the mains 24/7, no harm should be done to the charger or batteries. You may however need to check if the on-board charger charges the starter battery. Most only charge the leisure battery, so if you're likely to leave the van unused for an extended period the starter battery may go flat. If you do take the van for a run every four weeks or so this shouldn't be a problem unless you have an alarm with a high consumption or a weak battery. Alternative methods of keeping the starter battery charged are possible including battery to battery chargers etc. Look at Clive's website <<HERE>> for a nice cheap DIY solution.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi morr! A warm welcome to MotorhomeFacts. You've found us, now please stay with us awhile.  

As I write this post at some unfriendly hour (I've just been watching Bad Boys!) Our Coral is plugged in to the mains alongside our house. So our leisure batteries are at 100%. But we also have Battery Master which means our engine starter battery is also 100%.  

We have a 900w oil-filled heater working through an ET05 plug-in thermostat set at 6°C. If a severe frost is predicted, I'd drain off all fluids. :wink:


----------



## morr (Jun 30, 2009)

Many thanks for the replies - gratifying to know I am on the right track. Very helpful.

Morr


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

And when you _do_ move it, remember to unplug!

I moved forward the other morning to reverse closer to the wall to let our coalman through - and was totally unaware of the cable wheel getting shunted behind me. Fortunately the only damage was a broken plug.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Our RV is stored in a farm shed over winter, and is connected 24/7. The on-board battery charger works away, topping up both the leisure and coach batteries. I also have a small fan heater running on a low--setting thermostat, and - of course - no water on board.

Dougie.


----------

